# Dual ME1003s



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

Just thinking (haven’t bought yet). The Chrysler TEVan (1993) and EPIC (to 1999) used a 27 hp, 65 hp max (48 kW) Separately-Excited (180 v) GE DC traction motor. I am using that for a power comparison base. 

The ME1002 series wound DC motor will take 144 volts and produce about 35 hp continuous, 85 hp max. - It looks like this would do the job I need done. It weighs like 203 pounds.

The ME1003 is a brushed series wound PM type motor that is only rated for 72 v and 15.4 hp continuous and 31 hp max. If I ran two of them (parallel at 74 v or series at 144 v) that should provide me about 30 hp continuous and 62 hp max (which is pretty close to 65 hp and the TEVan capability). - - - However, the total weight of Two of these ME1003s is only about 80 pounds, much much less than 203 pounds. 

In addition, in this DIY project, I am working by myself and it is much easier to work with and hang two forty pounders than a single 203 pounder. - 

In addition, I can do this incrementally with the two ME1003 motors. I can mount one for testing to see where I stand, then mount the second one later. 

Please offer your ideas and comments. This is for “around town” doodling. I’m not heading for the racetrack.

Gary B.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Gary B said:


> Please offer your ideas and comments. This is for “around town” doodling. I’m not heading for the racetrack.


Hi Gary B,

First off, forget about the PM motors. And if this is a full size vehicle like the TEvan, I wonder if the wound field motor is enough.

major


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

Major, thanks. - I greatly respect your experience and contributions.
Why are the basic power comparisons invalid in this comparison? 
Gary B.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Gary B said:


> Major, thanks. - I greatly respect your experience and contributions.
> Why are the basic power comparisons invalid in this comparison?
> Gary B.


It has a lot to do with duty cycle, thermal mass, durability, and the old nameplate rating game. Even the website claims the wound field motor suitable for a light truck or small car. The PM motor can survive a go kart or motor bike if they aren't pushed hard.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

is the ME1002 motor a better motor than say a warp 9" ?


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

Spence said:


> is the ME1002 motor a better motor than say a warp 9" ?


Hello, Spence. --- From what i can determine, it will do the job for me. - 
I see that you are a junior member and i am a near newbie myself.
I have tried to research the ME1002 here and many other places. I have been able to get very little information about it. The specs i've seen look quite decent. - I did find that a guy in Poland used it in his conversion quite successfully. And, i have seen the application of the old "MARS" motors in other places.

The "MARS" company was renamed (or bought, or something) and is now known as "Motenergy, Co." - They are the ones selling that ME1002 (and many other motors and things). - 

One "difficulty" i am aware of is that the ME1002 is (apparently) made in China. (or someplace, not U.S.A.) - This could be a "problem" for some people who would much rather patronize and support U.S.A. manufacturers, such as those who manufacture the Warps and the FBs, etc. A matter of choice.

Although i haven't bought the motor yet or used it, that is my intention. - 
It has a year warranty, for example, and the buyers associated with the seller give the seller very good marks for reference. The price is very good in comparison with competing motors. - (But, what does one expect from China?) - It's all in the capitalist game, right? - You get what you pay for. 
I'll take the chance. 

So. - Don't be in a hurry for your project. Take your time. Do your research. Make your informed choices. Know what your real requirements are.

If you want to make it on the electric race track, the ME1002 is probably not your best choice. - Maybe a pair (or two) of Warp 13s would be the best choice there (but i wouldn't guarantee that either). - 

Best to you,
Gary B.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks gary.


----------

